# [ID] What Algae is this?



## Icy88 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi!

I have a recurring problem with my tank and I've been battling this kind of algae for some time now. I'm currently winning the fight against it but I know that it's just waiting for me to falter and it will creep back in. It covers everything from the glass, the leaves of my plants, and even the inside of my EHEIM tubes. 

My SAE don't touch them and Excel seems to stunt their growth but it does not remove them. I've tried rubbing it off the leaves of my plants but they seem to be stuck on them and anymore pressure will damage the leaves.

I currently have my lights running for 9 hours a day and have 4.5 watts per gallon. I am ready to nuke it with an algaecide. 

I just want to know if this is indeed an algae or is this something else.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Looks like the start of BBA.


----------



## Icy88 (Jan 19, 2011)

Chromey said:


> Looks like the start of BBA.


I wish it was just BBA but it's not. This one is more annoying than BBA.


----------



## ubr0ke (Jul 12, 2011)

what kind of light?..t12, t8, t5ho, pc?...

looks like you have diatoms and a form of bba..

You have way too much light...if excel is stunting its growth I can tell you that you don't have enough co2 for the light you are using..

do you dose ferts??


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

ubr0ke said:


> what kind of light?..t12, t8, t5ho, pc?...
> 
> looks like you have diatoms and a form of bba..
> 
> ...


Agreed. How big is the tank? You could use DIY CO2 if it's not too big, but the best option is to simply reduce amount of light.


----------



## ubr0ke (Jul 12, 2011)

diy co2..haha
I remember my old 2L bottles...champagne yeast...and thousands of dollars worth of sugar...

even with pressurized i keep low light..why struggle...


----------



## Icy88 (Jan 19, 2011)

ubr0ke said:


> what kind of light?..t12, t8, t5ho, pc?...
> 
> looks like you have diatoms and a form of bba..
> 
> ...


I use a 2x 65 watts CF. I don't dose any ferts aside from Fluorish Iron and Excel. I am using a DIY CO2 and the tank is a 28 G afaik and substrate is fluorite.

I'll try reducing the lights down to 7 hours. Should I just chuck the affected plants?


----------



## ubr0ke (Jul 12, 2011)

remove one of the lights...one 65w lamp is lots of light for a diy co2 setup...
you need ferts also...a source of nitrogen, phosphates, and potassium...
You also need traces...flourish comprehensive is a decent mix...

you can spot treat with excel to get rid of the algae..but you may have to prune all effected areas...


----------



## Icy88 (Jan 19, 2011)

ubr0ke said:


> remove one of the lights...one 65w lamp is lots of light for a diy co2 setup...
> you need ferts also...a source of nitrogen, phosphates, and potassium...
> You also need traces...flourish comprehensive is a decent mix...
> 
> you can spot treat with excel to get rid of the algae..but you may have to prune all effected areas...


Thanks!

I'll buy those ferts and reduce the light but I guess I have to chuck all the affected plants as the diatoms are all over them. I was under the impression that I was fighting algae but you are right, it is diatoms.

Btw, any ideas on how much a 10 lbs CO2 tank will cost and last? I'm planning to get one soon.


----------



## ubr0ke (Jul 12, 2011)

Try removing a light and adding the ferts before you do anything else...give the tank 2 weeks with the new changes...make it easy on urself and dose according to ei...then its easier to trouble shoot..

you can probably rent a 10lb in your area...kind of like propane tanks..you just exchange for a full one..it will last around a year..


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

It doesn't look like diatoms to me, unless the colours I'm viewing are somehow off. Diatoms are not green. It isn't BBA either. Looks like green spot algae, hence it's difficlty in removal. Get a bunch of Oto cats, which like that type of algae as well as diatoms, as SAE are not algae eaters, although they supposedly will eat BBA, which in my experience they didn't.
Don't chuck the plants until you have gotten some Otos. They do a remarkable job.


----------



## ubr0ke (Jul 12, 2011)

after a second look it could be green spot but either way...ottos will eat algae but that doesnt fix the problem..its just a band-aid...low nutrients are the cause..
If you dose ei and do normal tank maintenence (filter cleaning, water changes, etc) then if you get algae then its always co2...it could be too much light but thats still a co2 issue..

light->co2->nutrients...in that order....Light controls everything...keeping healthy plants is easy...Just keep co2 and nutrients in non limiting levels and control growth with light...


----------



## Icy88 (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank guys! I'll try and drop by at Menagerie tomorrow and buy some Ottos and ferts. 3 Ottos should be enough to clean the tank up. Worst comes to worst, I'll nuke the tank with my algaecide.


----------

